# El Grand Masterrr del Perreo



## Yunier (Apr 13, 2005)

*INTRO*
                         Well, it has been two months since I started my Hey, Fat Be Gone! journal. The focus of that journal was to lose significant amount of fat before the summer. I feel I've met that goal to some degree. However, I am changing my goals a bit here. NO NO. Fat loss is my main priority, actually my number one priority. I've improved a ton in terms of my performance the past two months. I feel its time to focus on more fat. 
​*  NEW GOALS*
On my other journal I was focusing on the whole bodybuilding aspect. I feel with the summer comming that I must stay focused on fat loss. I have roughly about 3 months to work my magic of HARDWORK. 

 My main goal is to lose ATLEAST 15-20lb of weight. I have roughly 13-14 weeks to this, and guess what? IT WILL BE DONE...IT MUST BE DONE. I want to get rid of the bitch tits that have haunted me forever...I know I'll never get rid of 'em but atleast reduce them...

*              STARTING DATE*: APRIL 11 2005

 *ENDING DATE*: JULY 16 2005

 At this stage in my life bodybuilding is great but I feel is NOT what I want right now. I will still keep doing my HST routine but focus 80% of my intensity on cardio. Cardio will be done 5-6x a week with the outmost intensity possible.

 "What the heck is he doing, ewww soo nasty and sweaty!?!?" ( people ask themselves when they see me )...I respond "Sure..."



                 (*more coming soon*)​


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

Y: you've done a phenomenal turn-around in two months. I don't doubt that you will reach your july 16 goal, and possibly even surpass it! I'll be tuning in to see your progress! Good luck (as if you'll need it! Hahaha!)


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 13, 2005)

You did so great in the last few months! U can do this FOR SURE!! Way to go !


----------



## Yunier (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks ladies. I am going to work my ass off to get to an ideal bf and quickly look into getting surgery done for my gynecomastia. No matter how much weight/bodyfat I lose I never been able to get rid off the darn things. It did have major psychological effects me growing up that till this day has left a trail. Its hard for other people to understand unless you lived your whole life with this problem. I've come to terms and just delt with it...but once I have the resources and ideal bodyfat I'll get it removed.​


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 15, 2005)

truly inspirational. i look forward to seeing the 6/12 pictures..   1 question though, does the transformation seem surreal to you?


----------



## Yunier (Apr 17, 2005)

*The Diet and cardio master plan*

*So here we go the diet plan starting on: *4/18/2005

   DIET PLAN
*MEAL 1: 3 WHOLE EGGS W/ 1 CHEESE SLICE: 300 CALORIES

   MEAL 2: 1 TUNA CAN W/ 1.5 MAYO: 300 CALORIES

   MEAL 3: 1 WHEY PROTEIN SCOOP: 120

   MEAL 4: 1 WHEY PROTEIN SCOOP W/ 4 SRVG. DEXTROSE: 200

   MEAL 5:  3 WHOLE EGGS W/ 1 CHEESE SLICE: 300 CALORIES

  MEAL 6: 5 SRV. 350 CALORIES

  1600-1800 TOTAL CALORIES


*CARDIO
*5x A week.
 Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Sunday.
 ​


----------

